# We Should Invade Mexico



## AnOminous (Oct 21, 2017)

There's no reason to do this.  They aren't aggressive or attacking us or anything.  But people bitch about so-called "illegals" and whatever.  Who cares?

Let's just make up some excuse, like we did in the Mexican-American War when we just stole Texas because we felt like it.

We just go down there, ruthlessly stomp down the cartels that everyone hates, split it up into a half-dozen or so pieces, give them Senators, and declare it part of the United States.

It certainly couldn't be worse than it is now.  I think they'd be happy.  They'd welcome us as liberators.

Then there would be no such thing as Mexican illegal immigrants.  They'd just be moving across state lines.

Am I right or am I right or am I right?


----------



## ICametoLurk (Oct 21, 2017)

The only reason we didn't annex Mexico when we could've was 100% because of Racism (We didn't want beaners in the USA). In the spirit of correcting Racism in the United States, not only should we tear down all the Statues of Confederates but also invade and annex Mexico.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 21, 2017)

ICametoLurk said:


> The only reason we didn't annex Mexico when we could've was 100% because of Racism (We didn't want beaners in the USA). In the spirit of correcting Racism in the United States, not only should we tear down all the Statues of Confederates but also invade and annex Mexico.



Tell me this isn't the greatest idea in international politics ever?  

We need a campaign to invade and annex Mexico.  This will be especially wonderful if we just use insane troll logic to justify it.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Oct 21, 2017)

All you have to do is inform people that if they don't support it then they are a Racist White Nationalist because the only reason for not invading would be not wanting beaners in the USA, which is the same reason we didn't annex Mexico in the first place when we occupied all their land.


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 21, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Why not?



Because you faggots suck at war so much you'll just end up bogged down for fourteen years before spawning a Lucha Libre version of ISIS. It's getting embarrassing at this point.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 21, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> Because you faggots suck at war so much you'll just end up bogged down for fourteen years before spawning a Lucha Libre version of ISIS. It's getting embarrassing at this point.



We won World War II you Australian faggot.  You guys got your asses handed to you at Suvla Bay.  Compare that to our performance at Normandy.


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 21, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> We won World War II you Australian faggot.



Oops, my mistake. In that case good luck resupplying your armies when they're all the way over in Mexico, tovarich.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 21, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> Oops, my mistake. In that case good luck resupplying your armies when they're all the way over in Mexico, tovarich.



Also we won Vietnam.  We won the fuck out of it.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Oct 21, 2017)

Is there a valid reason for not invading and annexing every nation on Earth?


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 21, 2017)

ICametoLurk said:


> Is there a valid reason for not invading and annexing every nation on Earth?



Some of them are kind of shitty and you really wouldn't want them to be part of your country.  

You know, pathetic pussy countries like Canada.

I think Mexico would be at least five or six pretty awesome party states.


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 21, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Also we won Vietnam.  We won the fuck out of it.



The last time you won a war that you didn't need commies or frenchmen to do all the fighting for you, you were fighting other americans.


----------



## GS 281 (Oct 21, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> Lucha Libre version of ISIS.


----------



## Cthulu (Oct 21, 2017)

Build the wall....no spics rerererere


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 21, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> The last time you won a war that you didn't need commies or frenchmen to do all the fighting for you, you were fighting other americans.



That was a pretty awesome war.  We actually reenact it all the time.

Also the French didn't do shit in World War II other than surrendering.  Every single Frenchman claimed they were part of the Resistance after it was all over, but all they really did was suck Nazi dick nonstop.


----------



## Shokew (Oct 21, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> There's no reason to do this.  They aren't aggressive or attacking us or anything.  But people bitch about so-called "illegals" and whatever.  Who cares?
> 
> Let's just make up some excuse, like we did in the Mexican-American War when we just stole Texas because we felt like it.
> 
> ...



Oh, God: Yes... yes... YEs... yES... YeS... yEs... yeS... YES!!!





And when the time comes, I propose we do the same to Canada as well. God knows they need it - anything to stop them from apologizing equal to how much France loves to surrender!


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 21, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> That was a pretty awesome war.  We actually reenact it all the time.
> 
> Also the French didn't do shit in World War II other than surrendering.  Every single Frenchman claimed they were part of the Resistance after it was all over, but all they really did was suck Nazi dick nonstop.



Yeah it was a pretty embarrassing decline after winning World War I for you guys.


----------



## GS 281 (Oct 21, 2017)

Reason 1 to support:



Spoiler









Reason 2 to support:



Spoiler









Reason 3 to support:



Spoiler


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 21, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> Yeah it was a pretty embarrassing decline after winning World War I for you guys.



>be American
>watch commies throw away their lives by the millions in Stalingrad
>wait until war is almost over
>step in and scoop up spoils

Problem?

This is why being an American rules.


----------



## GS 281 (Oct 21, 2017)

If you win a war, then the war ends. Winning isn't profitable.


----------



## Cthulu (Oct 21, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> If you win a war, then the war ends. Winning isn't profitable.


The weapon sales are really where it's at tbh


----------



## Shokew (Oct 21, 2017)

ICametoLurk said:


> The only reason we didn't annex Mexico when we could've was 100% because of Racism (We didn't want beaners in the USA). In the spirit of correcting Racism in the United States, not only should we tear down all the Statues of Confederates but also invade and annex Mexico.



Damn straight - if we really care about stomping out racism (like MLK jr. almost did for us niggas, but otherwise couldn't completely achieve on his own, unfortunately.), then this is just another damn good reason to take such measures into consideration, if you think long and hard enough about it, of course.


----------



## GS 281 (Oct 21, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> The weapon sales are really where it's at tbh


Yep. People tend to think the US orders and the defense companies produce based on orders. It is sorta the other way around typically. They produce and we buy just about everything we can.



Shokew said:


> if we really care about stomping out racism


lmao


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 21, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Problem?



No, it's a pretty awesome strategy. The only real problem comes when you convince yourselves it means you're so good at war that you can beat some tiny third-world asian peasant country by yourselves, and then go try to do it. Embarrassing.


----------



## Cthulu (Oct 21, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> Yep. People tend to think the US orders and the defense companies produce based on orders. It is sorta the other way around typically. They produce and we buy just about everything we can.


It's a pretty wicked scam tbf. I mean the US goverment even pays for most of the R&D.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 21, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> No, it's a pretty awesome strategy. The only real problem comes when you convince yourselves it means you're so good at war that you can beat some tiny third-world asian peasant country by yourselves, and then go try to do it. Embarrassing.



It sure didn't work out well in Iraq.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Oct 21, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> It sure didn't work out well in Iraq.


A bit more practice and it'll be fine.

Mexico.  North Korea.  Canada.  Brazil would be fun.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Oct 21, 2017)

@AnOminous are you gonna lead us like Teddy Roosevelt?? careful if we bring kids because of La Llorona or Chupacabra and shitty beer.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 21, 2017)

Miel67 said:


> @AnOminous are you gonna lead us like Teddy Roosevelt?? careful if we bring kids because of La Llorona or Chupacabra and shitty beer.



I'm not as photogenic as Teddy.  Still, we need a leader like that.

Imagine a Teddy Roosevelt in this day and age?  Maybe we should have a Mexican President, and this would actually justify our completely unprovoked invasion of Mexico!


----------



## Shokew (Oct 21, 2017)

UselessRubberKeyboard said:


> A bit more practice and it'll be fine.
> 
> Mexico.  North Korea.  Canada.  Brazil would be fun.



I can see America willingly conquering and optimizing everything except Canada, provided we don't leave any of these places looking like Africa, of course. Canada??? Might as well be Africa if we shared a continent with them, at this point.


----------



## Tlazolli (Oct 21, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> I'm not as photogenic as Teddy.  Still, we need a leader like that.
> 
> Imagine a Teddy Roosevelt in this day and age?  Maybe we should have a Mexican President, and this would actually justify our completely unprovoked invasion of Mexico!


Presidente Teodoro Cinto de Gallo


----------



## Autopsy (Oct 21, 2017)

Is it seriously so hard to grasp the power of an ocean between nations? It's a benefit that Mexico doesn't have, coincidentally. Even with the Atlantic between the U.S. and the Western Front, the U.S. still established more air control and dropped more bombs than Britain while _simultaneously _fighting a war on the Eastern Front.

Note also that the more recent "foreign interventions" are endlessly halfhearted and far from the sort of total war that everyone brought to the table in WW2.


----------



## RG 448 (Oct 21, 2017)

What if the wall goes up while we’re there and we can’t get back home.


----------



## GS 281 (Oct 21, 2017)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> What if the wall goes up while we’re there and we can’t get back home.


Then I guess more tequila, beaches and fat spic ass for us


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Oct 21, 2017)

If we annex Mexico can the South go independent to even things out.


----------



## AP 297 (Oct 21, 2017)

@Dynastia - *Emu War* - Anyone who lost a war to a small flightless bird has no business telling anyone else who is capable of war. 

Seriously though. I think it is time that the US opt to annex Mexico and make it a state or territory. There is no real reason not to.


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Oct 21, 2017)

SunLightStreak said:


> @Dynastia - *Emu War* - Anyone who lost a war to a small flightless bird has no business telling anyone else who is capable of war.
> 
> Seriously though. I think it is time that the US opt to annex Mexico and make it a state or territory. There is no real reason not to.


As long as we kill all the Mexicans, of course.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Oct 21, 2017)

Shokew said:


> I can see America willingly conquering and optimizing everything except Canada, provided we don't leave any of these places looking like Africa, of course. Canada??? Might as well be Africa if we shared a continent with them, at this point.



"Optimizing"


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Oct 21, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> I'm not as photogenic as Teddy.  Still, we need a leader like that.
> 
> Imagine a Teddy Roosevelt in this day and age?  Maybe we should have a Mexican President, and this would actually justify our completely unprovoked invasion of Mexico!


Sadly Ted's sons tragically died in WW1 so we won't get such a leader in this timeline...


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Oct 21, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> Then I guess more tequila, beaches and fat spic ass for us


But I don't wanna fuck a short leg Mexican drug dealer tho


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 21, 2017)

Gym Leader Elesa said:


> If we annex Mexico can the South go independent to even things out.



No.  You already lost that one, bitches.  Should have fought harder.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Oct 21, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> No.  You already lost that one, bitches.  Should have fought harder.



Round two is coming, and the North will be made to pay for harboring New Jersey.


----------



## Zarkov (Oct 21, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Every single Frenchman claimed they were part of the Resistance after it was all over, but all they really did was suck Nazi dick nonstop.


Even then the Resistance was nothing more than a bunch of smelly, disorganized faggots who spent their days jerking off in the trees, reciting commie propaganda and blowing up train lines. They sucked so much nobody complained when the first thing the newly installed government did was casting them aside.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 21, 2017)

Gym Leader Elesa said:


> Round two is coming, and the North will be made to pay for harboring New Jersey.



Harboring New Jersey has been its own punishment.  There is no suffering worse than actually having New Jersey.


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Oct 21, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> That was a pretty awesome war.  We actually reenact it all the time.
> 
> Also the French didn't do shit in World War II other than surrendering.  Every single Frenchman claimed they were part of the Resistance after it was all over, but all they really did was suck Nazi dick nonstop.


That’s not true! They’d also eat Nazi ass.


----------



## Somsnosa (Oct 21, 2017)

why not cuba too


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 21, 2017)

Somsnosa said:


> why not cuba too



We should take over every neighboring country, like the gods among men we are.

Except Canada.  Fuck that place.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Oct 21, 2017)

Somsnosa said:


> why not cuba too


Followed by Eurofags being forced to pay tribute by relinquishing their imperialist pineapple and coconut properties in the Carribean. Those are our beaches by divine right and German tourists should be forbidden from this hemisphere.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 21, 2017)

You may think I'm joking, but I'm not.

If we did this, we would totally distract the world from everything else going wrong with it and it would be a huge drama that would inflame the passions of the world.

And we'd get to bang a lot of hot Mexican chicks too as they surrender to us passionately.


----------



## Tetra (Oct 21, 2017)

Spoiler: Freedom










Please do, annex Mexico and Canada.
Fuck it, everyone already calls you America, so live up to your name and take ALL of it!


----------



## Zarkov (Oct 21, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> And we'd get to bang a lot of hot Mexican chicks too as they surrender to us passionately.


When you say hot chicks, do you mean fat , filthy toothless hags with shit-smelling pubic hair ? Because the only thing remotely hot about Mexican chicks are their herpes-riddled vaginal cavities.


----------



## Pikimon (Oct 21, 2017)

WhatNemesisMeans said:


> When you say hot chicks, do you mean fat , filthy toothless hags with shit-smelling pubic hair ? Because the only thing remotely hot about Mexican chicks are their herpes-riddled vaginal cavities.



So when did your Mexican ex-girlfriend dump you


----------



## Zarkov (Oct 21, 2017)

Pikimon said:


> So when did your Mexican ex-girlfriend dump you


Never because bestiality is depraved


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Oct 21, 2017)

Pikimon said:


> So when did your Mexican ex-girlfriend dump you


Mexicans are so petty. I beat up and tossed one underage spic whore out the window, and her family never lets you forget it!


----------



## Pikimon (Oct 21, 2017)

WhatNemesisMeans said:


> Never because bestiality is depraved



Ah, so she left you for another man.


----------



## Antipathy (Oct 21, 2017)

With the U.S.A's military's recent performance (IE: not being able to do shit), I wouldn't be surprised if the Mexicans kicked the U.S.A's ass to the curb and annexed Texas or some shit.

If The War on Terror was the failure that it was (IE: It made more terrorists), the War On Mexico would last five minutes before Washington capitulates.


----------



## Somsnosa (Oct 21, 2017)

Oh Long Johnson said:


> German tourists should be forbidden from this hemisphere.


oh fuck off german grannies are adorable. Also give money tips like candy


----------



## Pikimon (Oct 21, 2017)

Also invading Mexico is a bad idea because that gets you closer to Nicaragua and Brazil


----------



## XYZpdq (Oct 21, 2017)

It has to be a protectorate or something. If it's actual states then they'll be subject to US regulations and safety laws and that will ruin most of the fun of Mexico.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Oct 21, 2017)

Lazy Mexicans deserve to be in internment campa and ONLY used for anal sex; then excecuted to exterminate their inferior taint from the gene pool.


----------



## CWCchange (Oct 22, 2017)

We should invade it, force all the Mexicans in the fifty states to repatriate, and give them "independence" with a puppet dictator who would literally pay for the wall and start a war with Cuba and Venezuela we won't have to fight. Call it payback for the Zimmerman Telegram and shitty immigration.


----------



## sbm1990 (Oct 22, 2017)

I agree, let's take Mexico over, I want real authentic tacos, dammit!


----------



## Un Platano (Oct 22, 2017)

The Geneva Convention has made it pretty much impossible for any country that follows it to conquer anywhere using military force. The US could join the ranks of ISIS and just not follow them, which is an option if you *really* want to take Mexico. It's not like the condemnation of cheese-eating Europeans will be able to do anything, and China wouldn't give a shit. 
But if that option is off the table the only other way to do it is hegemonically with puppet dictators and rampant conspiring and corruption. Given that's how Mexican politics works, all that means you really have to do is purge the current leadership and slip in our own guys. It will be totally obvious but again no one will be able to do anything just like in scenario one, just now they can't execute you for war crimes.


----------



## Tlazolli (Oct 22, 2017)

Miel67 said:


> But I don't wanna fuck a short leg Mexican drug dealer tho


There’s always Latin Lover. He thicc


----------



## Ruminous (Oct 23, 2017)

You'd probably end up killing millions of people, destroy American international standing, crash the global economy, and spawn violent latino terrorist movements not only in occupied Mexico but also in the United States. China, Russia, and others would funnel resources and weapons to these movements under the guise of anti-imperialism.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 23, 2017)

WhatNemesisMeans said:


> When you say hot chicks, do you mean fat , filthy toothless hags with shit-smelling pubic hair ? Because the only thing remotely hot about Mexican chicks are their herpes-riddled vaginal cavities.



When I say that I mean I wish I had an A-Log rating here in Deep Thoughts, but the syphilitic mods and admins disabled that rating, because they're utter faggots.



Ruminous said:


> You'd probably end up killing millions of people, destroy American international standing, crash the global economy, and spawn violent latino terrorist movements not only in occupied Mexico but also in the United States. China, Russia, and others would funnel resources and weapons to these movements under the guise of anti-imperialism.



I'm not seeing the minus here.


----------



## PT 404 (Oct 23, 2017)

Mexico's underaged drinking economy would be fucked, tho.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Oct 23, 2017)

Tlazolli said:


> There’s always Latin Lover. He thicc


Ha.
Try me; It can work, but not if the Mexicans give me an arranged marriage. :I
"Christian lieks you; call him at 7 PM! " Uh huh. how about no and I shoot the Mexican skanks in their wombs and their cousins up their rectum?
Edit: Also Mexicans also have a turkey mentality in bullying in which they use all their skanks to attack any one outside their inferior taint/apartment complexes
I tried to sell them Life Insurance for 2 years; I would want them all and their uncouth ilk to die in their own illiterate pools of blood, beer, vaginal excretions, snot and piss before I give them any amount of compassion or mercy.


----------



## Lensherr (Oct 27, 2017)

Somewhere out there some neocon/neolib is jerking off to this thread and the thought of getting more voters/pseudo-slave labor.


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Oct 27, 2017)

I call dibs on being head of taco distribution!


----------



## millais (Oct 27, 2017)

We are long overdue for an unnecessary American intervention in Mexico. If El Chapo escapes again, he can stand in for Pancho Villa 2.0


----------



## DangerousGas (Oct 27, 2017)

I want to see this happen, purely because I would take great pleasure in watching Kim Jong Un have a stroke from pure rage and indignation as a result of being ignored by America-senpai.

I also want to see how Putin would try to work it to his advantage, aside from just sitting back and chuckling in Russian.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Oct 27, 2017)

I've actually had this idea for years but was always nervous about expressing it. Part of what goes into annexing a country is that it has to have a valuable resource to even happen.

Mexico has a massive untapped oil reserve, case closed.


----------



## DangerousGas (Oct 27, 2017)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> Mexico has a massive untapped oil reserve, case closed.


Sounds like a perfect candidate for some good ol' fashioned freedom.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Oct 27, 2017)

Today Mexico, tommorow THE WORLD!

#MakeTrumpGodEmperorOfTerra


----------



## Clownfish (Nov 2, 2017)

I say create an exchange program.
For every illegal who wants become an US citizen we should deport two pro migrant USA born citizen.

I rather have a guatumelan as a neighbor then a screaming sjw.


----------



## Sailor_Jupiter (Nov 2, 2017)

1. Invade Mexico.
2. Steal their burritos. 
3. Make @AnOminous governor over part of it because good plan. 
4. ???
5. Profit.


----------



## Hui (Nov 2, 2017)

Right but when people start bitching about Spanish becoming the main speaking language we should just roll back to Latin.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 2, 2017)

Clownfish said:


> I say create an exchange program.
> For every illegal who wants become an US citizen we should deport two pro migrant USA born citizen.
> 
> I rather have a guatumelan as a neighbor then a screaming sjw.



I think we actually would have to invade if we wanted to force them to take those.


----------



## Clownfish (Nov 2, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> I think we actually would have to invade if we wanted to force them to take those.


It's a matter of turning their Bs on them.


----------



## FemalePresident (Nov 3, 2017)

Well, you know, I think most mexicans want to be US citizens. It got to the point where when Trump talked about the wall and deporting illegals, the mexican politicians started their criticism like if the US owed something to them. And that's because Mexico doesn't have anything of its own.


----------



## Un Platano (Nov 4, 2017)

Clownfish said:


> I say create an exchange program.
> For every illegal who wants become an US citizen we should deport two pro migrant USA born citizen.
> 
> I rather have a guatumelan as a neighbor then a screaming sjw.


I think for every immigrant we bring in we should send over 2 red-blooded Americans, and in about 30 years Mexico will just turn itself over willingly. 

You'd have the issue of America being flooded with Mexicans but that's another issue that can be solved with the Nuke California plan.


----------

